# Verschiede GIF`s übereinander legen



## Berky (13. Februar 2018)

*Verschiede GIF`s übereinander legen*

Hallo

Ich möchte 3 verschiedene GIF`s übereinander legen, damit es am Ende zu einem GIF wird, als Beispiel genau so.  Mit welcher Freeware Programm mach ich das am einfachsten?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verschiede GIF`s übereinander legen*

Gimp. Dann nacheinander die gif-Dateien über "als Ebene öffnen" laden, entsprechende Bilder makieren (Kettensymbol links) und Form/Größe anpassen und dann die Reihenfolge mit Zeit (bei 3 gifs wohl <10msek/Bild) anpassen, sodass gefühlt alles gleichzeitig läuft


----------



## Berky (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verschiede GIF`s übereinander legen*

Danke.. Ich habe die Schritte befolgt, zuerst die 3 gifs als Ebene geöffnet, alle Bilder mit dem Kettensymbol markiert. Alle 3 sind schon gleich gross, Zeit ist egal. Aber wenn ich nachdem ersten gif den zweiten einfüge hab ich ganz andere Farben und vom Bild nicht so gut wie nichts mehr zu erkennen. Bin total überfordert mit dem Programm, schon bis ich das Kettensymbol gefunden habe..., es ist das rechts neben dem Auge?
Wenn du lust hast bitte genau erklären. Oder du darfst mir auch gerne mir die Arbeit abnehmen , ich könnte sie es hoch laden, sonst muss ich sie im Netz mühselig suchen, um sie als link hier zu posten.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Verschiede GIF`s übereinander legen*

Soviel (Frei-)Zeit habe ich nicht. Grundsätzlich aber einfach: Erstes gif laden, entsprechend makieren und in Form schieben, dann mit dem 2ten und 3en ebenso verfahren und zum Schluss entsprechend aufteilen.

Und ja, rechts neben dem Auge, die freie (weiße) Schaltfläche


----------

